# Older anime I can't remember the name of it



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

I remember watching it years ago and went like this: 
A girl going out to bond with outsiders and lives in a tribe she has a gift where she can hunt and communicate with animals being the only chosen one who can do this so well in her tribe but she also suffers and gets more and more unstable both mentally and emotionally when she kills them causing her to fight her fellow friends and be hunted in return.

The anime was from the 90s and shows the protagonist facing herself and goes from light to very dark later on, I do not remember the name except for what it was about and was a complex thriller for the time. Can anyone help me find the name of this anime?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2015)

This?








This is a troll reply


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope! Not even close.


----------



## Angely (Sep 2, 2015)

The Wild Thornberrys? I wouldn't call that an anime though, but a cartoon xD


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2015)

Angely said:


> The Wild Thornberrys? I wouldn't call that an anime though, but a cartoon xD


I am not going to start a flame war, but...

Cartoon, anime, are the same (concept) thing.

Animation image by images.

Please do not kill me.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

Angely said:


> The Wild Thornberrys? I wouldn't call that an anime though, but a cartoon xD


It was an anime, had blood and wasn't shonen by 'very dark' I mean psychologically. Now that I think about it, it did have a japanese name it wasn't in english and was subbed.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 2, 2015)

Would it be too much of a stretch to ask if it was before mid 90's or late 90's?


----------



## Angely (Sep 2, 2015)

Btw was it a long serie?


----------



## Tigran (Sep 2, 2015)

Could it be the butchered version of "Nausicaa of the valley of the wind"?


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

basher11 said:


> Would it be too much of a stretch to ask if it was before mid 90's or late 90's?



I think remember it was 90s looked like it too



Angely said:


> Btw was it a long serie?



Not that long like 25-30 episodes.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, it turn out to be something else genre. now I really would like to know what the name of it is.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I remember watching it years ago and went like this:
> A girl going out to bond with outsiders and lives in a tribe she has a gift where she can hunt and communicate with animals being the only chosen one who can do this so well in her tribe but she also suffers and gets more and more unstable both mentally and emotionally when she kills them causing her to fight her fellow friends and be hunted in return.
> 
> The anime was from the 90s and shows the protagonist facing herself and goes from light to very dark later on, I do not remember the name except for what it was about and was a complex thriller for the time. Can anyone help me find the name of this anime?


did she have tribal paint on her face and a feather on her head and had like a wolf companion?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or is it wolfs rain?


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> did she have tribal paint on her face and a feather on her head and had like a wolf companion?



Not Princess mononoke no. I think she had a spirit companion


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

Ive seen ALOT of anime its either something super vague and unknown or its early 2000's.
Anymore info you can think of like leads name?


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

It wasn't a very known anime here I know that much because from what I understand it had licensing issues and such.


----------



## weiff (Sep 2, 2015)

Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water, my best guess.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

weiff said:


> Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water, my best guess.


Was gonna post that but it didn't seem to fit his description.


----------



## XICO2KX (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know what's the name of that anime... 
But a good place to search is the *Advanced Search* on *AniDB*, or the *Full Text search* over the _descriptions_!


----------



## jDSX (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok so I think I found it. Not too sure though.


----------



## artlan (Sep 2, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Ok so I think I found it. Not too sure though.


Well if ya did - inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Angely (Sep 2, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Ok so I think I found it. Not too sure though.



I'm curious too xD. I've seen too many animes to name things by head. o.o


----------



## Sliter (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm curious, I don't know o-o the name "Heidi" come to my head when I read what you said but I'm not sure :B 


VinsCool said:


> I am not going to start a flame war, but...
> 
> Cartoon, anime, are the same (concept) thing.
> 
> ...


You are right, both are "cartoons" (here we call "desenhos" /"Desenhos animados") but we use the names how it called to simplify the stuff... Like, we talk anime refering to japanese animation, instead of saying "japanese animation/cartoons" every time ... the same goes for " cartoon" here for the ones that come from USA lol, if no need to say from where it is , it's just Cartoons ... there's no why to make a war for it saying that it is or not an cartoon XD he want to know about an japanese animation so que asked about Anime and you known where to look for lolololo... Jhonny Bravo is called Anime in japan :B 
The same goes to Manga/Comics and stuffs XD


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

I just call it japanese animation for 'anime' like bleach and black lagoon and western animation for stuff like spongebob, powerpuff girls etc


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Ok so I think I found it. Not too sure though.





artlan said:


> Well if ya did - inquiring minds want to know!





Angely said:


> I'm curious too xD. I've seen too many animes to name things by head. o.o


And the name is........?


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Well hold on I am still reading on it and looking for it online, damn interwebs slow now.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

I've been told not to say it's name 

but I want to


----------



## Plstic (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I've been told not to same it's name
> 
> but I want to


Why not?


----------



## TheSockNaster (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I remember watching it years ago and went like this:
> A girl going out to bond with outsiders and lives in a tribe she has a gift where she can hunt and communicate with animals being the only chosen one who can do this so well in her tribe but she also suffers and gets more and more unstable both mentally and emotionally when she kills them causing her to fight her fellow friends and be hunted in return.
> 
> The anime was from the 90s and shows the protagonist facing herself and goes from light to very dark later on, I do not remember the name except for what it was about and was a complex thriller for the time. Can anyone help me find the name of this anime?



Tarzan girl edition


----------



## hisagishi (Sep 3, 2015)

Plstic said:


> Why not?


because OP found out it actually is wild thornberrys.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I've been told not to say it's name
> 
> but I want to


Me mad.
Also, to whom did you sell your soul for getting the name that imposed such ridiculous conditions on you.


----------



## Angely (Sep 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Me mad.
> Also, to whom did you sell your soul for getting the name that imposed such ridiculous conditions on you.




Indeed, it's such a let down after all the hard work we went through to try to help you find it  xD

Besides  it seemed to be an anime I might've enjoyed watching if I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

Angely said:


> Besides  it seemed to be an anime I might've enjoyed watching if I hadn't seen it yet.


And it rings a bell so much to me that it is annoying, because whatever it is, I can't recall a name. Hell, no closure here.
I will have to acknowledge that guy from Xenogears as an advanced troll.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

How do I say this properly. It's one of "Those" animes.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> How do I say this properly. It's one of "Those" animes.


Oh... Ok... then more even so, it's quite probable that it rings a bell and that it would not be on my MAL.
To be honest, I don't remember the name of half the Hentai anime I've seen.
Even so, erm... name?... at least as a PM?


----------



## hisagishi (Sep 3, 2015)

I wanna know the name also, tried googling for "hentai tribe" "girl talks to animals hentai" etc etc etc, still nothing. I suppose I'll just go through MAL and see what they got.


----------



## artlan (Sep 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh... Ok... then more even so, it's quite probable that it rings a bell and that it would not be on my MAL.
> To be honest, I don't remember the name of half the Hentai anime I've seen.
> Even so, erm... name?... at least as a PM?



Indeed - I am not deterred! A PM even would be more than okay lol I am super curious now


----------



## Angely (Sep 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## hisagishi (Sep 3, 2015)

He PM'ed me, Its apparently an episode of La blue girl.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Peopleyouarefree.jpg


----------



## Angely (Sep 3, 2015)

hisagishi said:


> He PM'ed me, Its apparently an episode of La blue girl.


Omg I think I actually partially saw an ep of that anime. o.o I don't even like watching hentai, lol.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/WhatDoYouMeanItsNotForKids



Sorry I had to keep the title from kids on here that might wanna see it.


----------



## Ra1d (Sep 3, 2015)

So you never remembered that it was Hentai ? xD


----------



## StriderVM (Sep 3, 2015)

Really? I have watched all the La Blue Girl hentai OVA's and do not remember anything near your description..... But then it's like 15 years ago so maybe I'm remembering wrong.....


----------



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> So you never remembered that it was Hentai ? xD


No I don't remember the whole plot of it just the episode itself, I must of been like 13 or 14 at the time and wouldn't know of it back then


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if some parents gave something with explicit tentacle rape in the front cover to their kids, I think there is no misunderstanding but some weird parents there.


Ra1d said:


> So you never remembered that it was Hentai ? xD


I don't find it so weird, I don't remember the Nasuverse VNs for the Hentai of them e.g., but for the interesting stories.


----------

